# 1000w halogen work lights??



## Flashanator (Sep 5, 2008)

What do you guys think of these 1000w halogen work lights (dual 500w lamps). 240VAC

I wouldn't mind using it for around the house or camping with a generator??

Locally it is selling for only $30 AUS.  (Sound too cheap? I cant find any others)


Need your opinions on them please, thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

That is a VERY good deal, I highly recommend you get it. IIRC my hardware store sells the 1000 watters for around twice that. It should put out about the same amount of light as your 1000W Thor but it will be a lot more spread out (and I mean VERY spread out) as I have a small rechargeable 35W work light and it has virtually no throw but just a huge wide flood beam. At 1000 watts however, it will illuminate objects at a good distance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 5, 2008)

Then it's settled!!!!


As the curious Flashaholic that I am. I buy them & see how they stack up to my thor x10. Bit a fun :naughty:

Id say the lumen number wouldn't come close to my thor X10, with long bulb life is mind.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, you should get it, and I look forward to hearing how you like it! I'm sure your Thor will smoke it, but it should still be fun since it has unlimited runtime.:naughty:


----------



## blasterman (Sep 6, 2008)

The reason they are cheap is because Halogen bulbs in that wattage range cost pennies to make. 

I dunno..depends on what you want them for. I personally dislike Halogen worklights because they are too hot and too darn yellow. 

Here in the states I can get a large, metal bulb reflector with socket for $10, and a uber high wattage CFL at 4100k for maybe $12. The big Halogen will have more raw lumens, but the CFL worklight will be far easier to deal with within a defined area and much easier on the eyes. 

Too bad big CFLs, like >60watt are tough to find. They make killer worklights and are absurdly bright.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 6, 2008)

they are good for lighting up an area out-doors for working on something, but are only useful for "in-door" applications when the beginning temperature of the work area is below preferred- like working on an unfinished house or something at night. 

It's like running an electric space heater.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 6, 2008)

just got it set up before & tested it compared to my thor X10. 

The 1000w work lights are pure flood & so I compared it to my Thor X10 with the diffuser.

Well, it simple can't hold a candle to my thor X 10. :naughty: The Thor X 10 blows it out of the water. I reckon low beam 300w was around the same as the 1000w work lights.

The diff is just amazing & mind blowing.

But it will serve a good light for camping. 

ill post some beamshots later.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 6, 2008)

yea- but then again, the bulb life on the X 10 sooperdoominator can't hold a candle to the bulb life of the halogen work lights 

Eric


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 6, 2008)

hehe, 

Yea thats a very good thing, as this light (which gives plenty of Light) is going to be used where it needs to last long.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 8, 2008)

these 500w bulbs are Bad. One small drop (20cm) & the filament breaks. :tinfoil:

Anyone got some input on where to buy these bulbs online? They don't have a model number or anything.

(220-260vac 500w)

On the side of the bulb is says (PL-E 0803)


thanks.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 9, 2008)

need some input on a suitable generator for these lights?

Mainly used for camping.

any suggestions. Im a noob with Gens.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

Obviously, something that can cope with 1000 W reasonably easily, so you'll have spare generation for recharging your Eneloops etc.  I have a pair of 500 W halogens, and very handy they've been on occasion. Did your set come with a tripod?


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 9, 2008)

yep.

there was a set without the tripod, but theres no way id go without a tripod.

I just love how these lamps give such pure flood. for $28, there quite amazing.

oh BTW, the UV cut high colour temp 3200K bulbs are far better, took awhile to get use to it, but boy its better.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

One time my grandmother was over, and her eyes don't work too well in the evenings these days. I set up the 2 x 500 W lights on the top of their tripod aimed up at the ceiling and turned them on. Her immediate comment was "That's nice." And it was for the rest of us too. Nice bright (!) light with no glare. Really really nice.

Normal halogens are 3000 K right? How much difference does the extra 200 K make?


----------



## SafetyBob (Sep 9, 2008)

Flash, I can't find a link or picture of what you are talking about. These sound interesting enough to see if we have them around here....

Bob E.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 9, 2008)

Something like this: http://www.mitre10.co.nz/shop/light...r_lights/floodlight_on_tripod_1_7m_101416.cfm


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 10, 2008)

Not shore what the colour Temp of the orig halogen bulbs were, but the diff with 3200K is HUGE.

It's like going from automotive halogen to 4300K HID.

it's far better. :naughty:

Most hardware stores sell them here, not shore about USA though.


----------

